
Apple's Privacy Policy (copyright 2016) - Outdoorsman
http://www.apple.com/privacy/government-information-requests/
======
Outdoorsman
I posted this...

I think it's interesting to consider Apple's claim that

"Less than 0.00673% of customers have been affected by government information
requests"

Suppose that Apple is compelled to do everything in it's power to retrieve
data from the San Bernadino cell phone...

Further, suppose that it yields information that provides information valuable
to exposing the identities of other terrorists...

Does that change your opinion on this issue?

Just curious...issues examined from both sides often result in a comfortable
consensus, sometimes not...?

